

Snowden: I Left the NSA Clues, But They Couldn’t Find Them - kevination
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/snowden-breadcrumbs/

======
diminoten
I believe Snowden is saying that they _do_ have info on what information he
has.

I think this implies that any attempts to talk about amnesty for Snowden on
the condition that he reveals what he took is not a genuine conversation.

On the other hand, if you view Snowden as an adversary, you wouldn't believe
him when he says, "I intentionally left clues." When you look through what he
could have taken, see the alien landings or whatever, and you don't see his
"breadcrumbs" on those files, you probably still shit your pants, because it
is actually possible he is lying, and does have a copy of those Roswell
documents (or whatever it is, I don't think it's literally aliens).

But if you don't believe him, then why would you trust him to give you
everything he took?

~~~
dmethvin
Right, I guess it's a question whether you see him as a wayward whistleblower
who is otherwise on the side of the American people, or a wily double-agent
who is using this to cover his disclosure of sensitive information to foreign
powers. The NSA and CIA are used to dealing with the latter so it is their
default; they want to throw the former into the same bucket and use the same
tactics/propaganda against them.

To me it seems a dangerous game to give US intelligence any more information
about what you know. At every turn they're going to use what they know Snowden
knows. For example, if they really did have absolute knowledge of what Snowden
took, they'd be able to craft a story that took the leaked information into
account but protected all the shady stuff they're doing that Snowden didn't
take.

Given that our government doesn't even consider punishing US intelligence
leaders when they outright lie to Congress, maybe they don't need to worry
about getting the story straight.

------
oneandoneis2
He also made them a cookie, but he eated it

